# Galvanized Steel



## onedragon221

Is there any issues using Galvanized Steel in a smoker?...

*"Apparently galvanized steel is coated in zinc and can give off toxic fumes when heated"*


----------



## fatback joe

It is generally discouraged.

I have seen arguments that if the smoker temps stay low enough then there is no cause for concern, but I have have never seen them in use and would not do it personally.


----------



## scpatterson

Galvanized metal should not be used in a smoker for the reason you stated below!!


----------



## bbq engineer

It should not be used in a smoker.

I have even seen one thread where the smoke basket was being made out of galvanized, and the argument was forwarded that the temp of the smoker is well below the heat required to make the zinc harmful...The trouble with that argument is this:  The smoker may be at 225-250, but the charcoal is in the zinc basket humming along at 700-900 degrees, and coating your food with zinc while you look the other way!  

There are better alternatives, and the risk of zinc poisoning is great.  Do yourself, your family, and your friends a favor and don't risk their health over something like this.


----------



## onedragon221

good deal.... just needed to ask that question... I see see people using a galvanized steel trash can as a smoker? .... Very unsafe!!!!


----------



## ddave

Just because a friend's neighbor's buddy's uncle's second cousin has a big pile of it and you can get all you want for free, doesn't mean it is a good idea to use it.  Even if you soak it in muriatic acid or dragon's urine or whatever magical method someone comes up with to make it "safe".  

That's just a generic example by the way and not directed at anyone in particular.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Why take the risk?

Dave


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't think I'm doing anything bad. I built a cold smoker with a galvanized trash can. I use a Smoke Daddy on it (no heat). I have a hot plate in the bottom, but very seldom use it. If I do use it, I only heat it to about 120*. Any higher than that, it goes into the MES. In the Winter I can do some cold smoking in the MES, so I only use the cold smoking trash can in the Summer for cold & slightly warm smoking.

I wouldn't think that would hurt. Am I wrong?

Bearcarver


----------



## meat hunter

Galvanized steel is really only dangerous when it it exposed to high heat, like a torch or welding, releasing zinc oxide and can make you very sick with flu like symptoms, also known as "Fume Fever" in the metal fab world. Your trash can smoker, probably isn't bad, but as a rule, galvanized metal is not used in smokers as there is always better materials to be used.


----------



## mgnorcal

nothing wrong with that, especially if the food never touches the can


----------



## meateater

As Tony Soprano would say.....Why take a chance!


----------



## mgnorcal

Take a chance on what exactly?

Seems to me plywood is a much riskier material, but yet I see several people here are happy to take that risk.


----------



## ddave

Based on what??

Dave


----------



## coffee_junkie

I would say that plywood wouldn't be any riskier, but I wouldn't use plywood in a smoker due to the resins that hold the plywood together. It contains a fair amount of formaldehyde. This is a good read http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/air/pdfs/plywood3.pdf


----------



## travcoman45

Life is a risk, all day everday.  The key ta all this is common sense, don't build a plywood smoker an set it on fire.  With a few precautions it will more enlikely do fine.

I've used some galvanized stuff before to, just gotta watch what an where ya use it.

Most a the small galvanized an plated stuff I will just toss in the shop woodstove an burn it clean.

Galvanized cold smoker wouldn't bother me none with the smoke generator an a hot plate, a propane burner, well, depends on how it's built.

Like the craft we practice, it's all bout personal choices.  I always give everthin new several good hotter then normal burns ta clear out the nasties.

Just my opinion, that an 50 cents will get ya a cup a joe at john's dinner!


----------



## beer-b-q

You might want to read this on smoking meat...


----------



## traffictech

Dumb question but isnt stove pipe galvanized?

But I do understand what you are saying. Just because Fred did it and posted it on the web doesnt make it right.


----------

